

AskPG: Why was this popular submission about phone chargers killed? - nyellin

Yesterday's submission about cheap phone chargers from China was killed for no apparent reason:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3903705
======
kaolinite
I have seen this topic numerous times (maybe different links but the same
topic) over the past few days so perhaps it was killed because it was a
duplicate? It shouldn't have been though as there was a very active discussion
going.

------
nyellin
Article: [http://www.arcfn.com/2012/03/inside-cheap-phone-charger-
and-...](http://www.arcfn.com/2012/03/inside-cheap-phone-charger-and-why-
you.html)

HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3903705>

